# none@pci



## k3y5 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm currently setting up a new thinkpad as a desktop. I've been working through setting up the specific hardware. When running `pciconf -lv`, I'm finding a lot of `none@pic` 










How would I go about getting the `none@` devices setup? It seems they're all intel devices. Would this be a matter of finding the right drivers? Not sure what step to take next, if any.


----------



## tingo (Apr 27, 2020)

As you might know, "none@.." means that no driver for this hardware / resource is active. So, in general, to get rid of the "none@.." you install the correct driver for that.
Example: none4@pci:0:0:20:3 is a wireless chip / interface, so you would do `apropos wireless` and try to find out if there is a driver supporting the Wireless AC-9560 chip, and install that.
For some of the devices, no driver exist (and the machine will work fine without). Examples: HECI, SOL, and probably the thermal subsystems - unless your machine has heat-related problems.


----------



## George (Apr 27, 2020)

Which Thinkpad?


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 27, 2020)

Elazar said:


> Which Thinkpad?



p72


----------



## George (Apr 28, 2020)

It's not in the list:  


			Laptops - FreeBSD Wiki
		


There are some Intel drivers as packages as well. `pkg search intel`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2020)

You can probably get rid of some of them by loading smbus(4).


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 28, 2020)

Elazar said:


> It's not in the list:
> 
> 
> Laptops - FreeBSD Wiki
> ...




Thanks, yeah I was given the laptop as a work bonus. I thought it would be a good tool to work on learning/setting up FreeBSD. If I had a choice, I'd go with compatible hardware for sure. Still a good learning process nonetheless.


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You can probably get rid of some of them by loading smbus(4).



Thanks! I'll dig into `smbus` today.


----------

